# Super lugs - are they worth it?



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it worth getting these tires for snow plowing, hauling dirt in the cart etc? How do you balance getting rid of the tire chains v.s. trashing the turf during mowing etc?

Are these tires just another novelty (my opinion here) that adds additional luster to the glitter of a very expensive Johnny Bucket attachment?

Just curious.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is my opinion:
If you have a level lot, don't get them use chains with turf tires to plow snow.

If you have hills (like me), get lug tires and use them when mowing. Makes a big difference. You will be able to get in and out of places you would not dare go with turf tires.

PS: I don't really what they look like, they are muddy any way.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Do they tear up the turf when mowing?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

No, not if the ground is dry. I also mow with wheel weights to keep from tipping on hills. One added benifit is they are great for smashing mole hills.

PS: I have never heard of anyone being unhappy with them


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ed
That's probably the best, simplest answer I've ever seen on this subject! My dad had Lugs on his 57 bolens and on a level lot they did bite the lawn when mowing, traded that one in for the bolens 1050 with turf tires and locking differential. My craftsman has turf also but isn't as sure footed. As far as hills, I agree you want something to keep you on them.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Just ordered my 4 ply Superlugs online for $4 over $100 Ed and Sixchows! I got hills, clay soil, ditches and memories of treads on my Farmall H when a kid. Now I still have a red tractor, but with a beer holder on the fender.

You guys are the best!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

If you can swing it get an extra set of rims as well, and you can switch back and forth easy enough....$200 gets you new tires and rims, and you never have to re-mount them....
My turfs have the chains on them for snow, and I dont want to wrestle with them any longer...the AG's are for mowing , etc..

Duc


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Will I have a problem getting the Super Lugs mounted? Can I go to a Merchant's or Goodyear or do I have to find a farm tractor place?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I had goodyear mount mine.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Question?*

Does anybody manufacture a tire that is the equivalent to the 
R-4 tires I run on my 4600 JD ? For LT's they seem like they would be a no brainer. They or not as hard on turf as a full lugged tire, but not as tractionless as a turf tire. I love them on my machine and I will go anywhere. Mud fears me on my tractor.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Any local gas station with a tire machine can break down and install tires for a garden tractor...front tires are usually done by hand, but rears can go on a machine....

Slipshod what size R4 you use? Titan being common on Deere
is now part of Carlisle so the choices get smaller..

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have R-4's too but they are hell on the turf if you slip or spin a tire even just a tad. They will load up really fast in gumbo, clay type soils. I still feel they are the best compromise between an R-3 turf and R-1 ag tire.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I left the turf tires on the OEM wheels, and put the Lugs on the set of Wheels that were on the old Murray. The Wheels off the Murray are offset out 1 inch more, so the stance of the machine is increased 2 inches with no problem with the deck wheels.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"> <br><p>

Bob


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Bob- that is a nice looking set up


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MGM _
> *I left the turf tires on the OEM wheels, and put the Lugs on the set of Wheels that were on the old Murray. The Wheels off the Murray are offset out 1 inch more, so the stance of the machine is increased 2 inches with no problem with the deck wheels.
> 
> <img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"> <br><p>
> ...


hey MGM that thing on the back of your tractor does JD make one for the JD 212 l have seen one but never have found a dealer that sells them


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey MGM that thing on the back of your tractor does JD make one for the JD 212 l have seen one but never have found a dealer that sells them *


here is a pic


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

It is a Sleeve hitch and I have not found one on the net searching ebay or Google just now. 

I did see one about a year ago on Ebay like the one you show, but it is long gone now.

Bob


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i like the wider stance of mgms setup with the murray wheels, looks more stable on hills. i will try to post a picture of my rear sleeve hitch, sorry, new camera and it was on high resolution, you must scroll down and sideways to get to the center of the picture. go for the ag tires.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

tjw in kans
Wheres the bottom half of the picture 
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

one more try, may have to take a better picture.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good what other attachment's do you have besides the box scraper.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Is that you shed? Sweet.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=24826>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

ok.... how do you resize a pic?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here you go.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=24826>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

much better


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks jody for the resize. johnray13 thats my shed, 24x36 i love it and wish i would have built bigger now. sorry i am too stupid to figure out how to resize pictures on the computer at this time.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I just learn myself how to do it someone told me of a place to go and download a resize program for XP. Here is the Link to the thread.
Jody

 power toys for window xp


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

That looks like a GE 125amp panel...not too shabby for a shed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey MGM that thing on the back of your tractor does JD make one for the JD 212 l have seen one but never have found a dealer that sells them *



I had a chance to buy a hitch, tiller, and a fron blade for my Mom's JD112. I passed on it and am STILL kicking myself. $75!!!!!!!

Anyway, the point is, check around at dealers/repair shops. You may find something used that they just have hanging around. There were a TON of the 212,214, 216's made, and I have seen a few with the hitches out there, so there somewere. Also I am not sure, but I "think" the old 110/112 ones will fit the newer 212/214/216's.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I had a chance to buy a hitch, tiller, and a fron blade for my Mom's JD112. I passed on it and am STILL kicking myself. $75!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, the point is, check around at dealers/repair shops. You may find something used that they just have hanging around. There were a TON of the 212,214, 216's made, and I have seen a few with the hitches out there, so there somewere. Also I am not sure, but I "think" the old 110/112 ones will fit the newer 212/214/216's. *


ya l had a chance to get a tiller for 200$ but got a blower for 800$
l not sure but l think Deere only made the hitches for the 200 series and up but l can be wrong


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

go with the lugs. i have them on my lt-8 and i can plow a lot of snow with it and i dont even need balast either. i bought my tires from www.tiresunlimited.com this place is cheap and deliver in a reasonable time too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome craftsman-man:friends: glad to have you join us. Thanks for the web site:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah I was the one who told Jody how to get the power toys for XP and I was told by someone else and I simply shared the infomation. mg:


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i dont want to offend anyone but i may be junking my craftsman for a huge-ass gravely tractor. i put super lug tires on the rear craftsman and i was thinking of installing them on the front of the gravely since there the same size. does any one thing the ag tires will effect the steering? i am also putting the ag's on the rear too (of the gravely). the gravely needs four tires anyway because the ones on it are dry rotted. any opinion is welcomed.

thanks mike-


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Mike yes the gravely tractor are some heavy tough tractors don't blame you for dumping the craftsman for a big gravely. As for as the tires i don't think they will effect the steering at all. Most all of the 4wd tractor have the lugs on the front also just might make it a little rough riding. Post some picture of it when you get it would like to see it.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by craftsman-man _
> *i dont want to offend anyone but i may be junking my craftsman for a huge-ass gravely tractor. i put super lug tires on the rear craftsman and i was thinking of installing them on the front of the gravely since there the same size. does any one thing the ag tires will effect the steering? i am also putting the ag's on the rear too (of the gravely). the gravely needs four tires anyway because the ones on it are dry rotted. any opinion is welcomed.
> 
> thanks mike- *



Hey there now GRAVELY-man.  

What model do you have? Would love to see some pictures if you have any.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul you better watch it! Davinah is gonna come after you!   :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

the gravely is a 8179 model. it has a 17hp kohler engine. 8 speed trans, with a shuttle. hydraulic lift for the 60"? mower deck and the 48" snow blower. the 2 impliments i mentioned are coming with it too. it also has a curtis cab on it with an electric wiper. i think the best part of the tractor is its free. it was laid up for a few years and the guy is giving it to me, i just have to cart it away. i will post pics after i clean it up. 

mike-:tractorsm


----------

